# looking for pictures of your 'rocky' set up........



## Desi&lt;3

i just want ideas on what color rocks and how to stack them  
so if you have any pictures on hand please post them for all of us to enjoy

(and i may take a few ideas  )


----------



## BrianNFlint

Heres a couple pics of my 75g with 120+ lbs of lace rock

The day after I switched to sand









after tank maint a couple months ago









before I switched to sand


----------



## IanM

Here's my new set up with 200lb Ocean Rock, 80lb eco-complete in an 88g tank


----------



## Alleycat

Mostly lava rock, and some odds and ends .... 

















As the temps warm and the garden centers open I want to switch the tank from lava rock to something else... just not sure what yet.


----------



## partsrep

A combination of Texas Holey Rock, Lace rock and Reef rock.









Whole tank


----------



## bulldogg7

here's an old pic before I took over half the rocks out.







midway







after

I do miss the rocks, but I can see my fish now.


----------



## gbleeker

Black Obsidian, 100 pounds approximately. 55 gallon tank.


----------



## matpat

125g with ~200lbs of pumice and Quickrete sand


----------



## juissed

No idea what kind of rock it is.. from a quarry here in Florida.


----------



## biglouie

I dont have a tank at the moment, just planning new one, but Franks way of doing a real rock background is pretty impressive.

http://www.fmueller.com/home/aquaristic ... corations/


----------



## MalawiLover

Here is my 75 Malawi Mbuna










The 65g (before I upgraded to the 75g)


----------



## venustus19

fairly new setup of my 90...

rocks and pipes found in creeks, sand is quickcrete sand from HD.


----------



## Laetus_in_praesens

60 gallon with approx. 150 pounds of Kansas limestone


----------



## Derow69

MalawiLover said:


> Here is my 75 Malawi Mbuna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 65g (before I upgraded to the 75g)


What are u using for lighting!!!


----------



## MalawiLover

On the 65g it was a compact Flourescent ficture with 2x96W bulbs. 1x 10000K and 1x 50/50 (6700 & 460/420 actinic).

On the 75 it s 4x 65W bulbs, 2x10000k and 2x 50/50 (6700 & 460/420 actinic).

The brand of the bulbs is Current USA-SunPaq

I am actually selling the 36" fixture (and the 65g tank)in the Trading Post. I used it with out the legs.


----------



## BrianNFlint

MalawiLover said:


> Here is my 75 Malawi Mbuna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 65g (before I upgraded to the 75g)


Beautiful tanks! What are all those purple fish? and are they really that purple?


----------



## Aquanist




----------



## Aquanist

****. Double post.


----------



## John_Auberry




----------



## John_Auberry




----------



## gtsum

good looking tanks! :thumb:


----------



## jhunbj

Heres a picture of my 90G, 75G and 35G with river rocks:


----------



## plastic31

thats my in my 43gl, i'vee added a coupe more larger rocks and rearange when ever a new fish goes in.

will try and get some updated pics.

my maingano and crimson tides love this rock and the oscar has fun chasing the smaller goldfish.


----------



## acavanna

in my tank i put thin cut stone that you put ont the front of your house. it realy works good cause it is cut flat on the bottom and has the shap on the rock on the top. i just stacked them on top of each other to create hiding spaces. if i knew how to post a pictuer i would.


----------



## 18fisher

hope this helps its a 220 with feather rock work in progess :dancing:










diy stand and canopy :thumb:


----------



## dergibog

WOW 18fisher! :drooling:
That might just be the best background yet. Did you make it yourself? !


----------



## cichlidtx

Here's mine using 125lbs of pecos river rock and various others.


----------



## F8LBITEva

nice tank 18fisher!!!!!


----------



## Hoggy Boss

tried plants last year









recent shot


----------



## Jedu

My boy Nelly, the Ngara









My baby bristle nose!


----------



## 18fisher

Thanks for all the nice comments. Yes i did make it my self not done yet want to add java moss and java fern. Also change the lighting stock bulbs are in there now. :thumb: 
step one










lots of glue,and cutting









thanks again 18 fisher :fish:


----------



## Boomr99

Desi<3 said:


> i just want ideas on what color rocks and how to stack them
> so if you have any pictures on hand please post them for all of us to enjoy
> 
> (and i may take a few ideas  )


Not stacked, but the fish seem to like it!

http://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj15 ... 010542.jpg

Boomr


----------



## singmeat




----------



## aritg3

[/code]


----------



## singmeat

aritg3 said:


> [/code]


sorry...can't resist...


----------



## mikmaze

heres an angled shot of my 220 with locally collected basalt. semi permanently "glued" to a plate of aluminum over foam to protect the bottom glass. tallest rock in the far corner is 27 inches.


----------



## JeffreyL

Hey Boomr, what is the background you are using in that tank? Very nice. It might look good in a 20 long Multie tank the g/f is planning. 

Jeff


----------



## Boomr99

JeffreyL, the background is a store bought styrofoam one that I had to silicone to the back glass before I had water in the tank. I bought it at AquaGiant. I have no idea what brand it is cause all their stuff is Chinese and had no English writing on it.
Aquagiant's web site has them tho.
Thanks for the compliment.

Boomr


----------



## strat1960s

I haven't figured out how to post pictures here. I have my pictures saved in my AOL photo album. How do I get them to post on this site?????

Ted


----------



## Ispintechno

Mostly lava rock with lots of holes in it to make a cave system inside. I find it entertaining and also harrassed females can hide easy.


----------



## strat1960s




----------



## strat1960s




----------



## strat1960s

Sorry about the double post.


----------



## John_Auberry

18fisher..........bad call on the feather stone........it cut my fish to pieces


----------



## Alleycat

John_Auberry said:


> 18fisher..........bad call on the feather stone........it cut my fish to pieces


I've used it too, and handling them removed my fingerprints for 2 months... Fish haven't damaged themselves yet though ( 18 Duboisi and 12 O. Lithobates ), but my pleco's hate it !!


----------



## 18fisher

what kind of fish did you have that got cut,sure hope that doesnt happen to me. Thats alot of glue and rocks to get out of the tank

MY two Bn plecos are all over it,funny how some like it some dont

:thumb: 18 fisher


----------



## shadowdrag0n

Aquanist said:


>


what did u use for background?


----------



## shadowdrag0n

MalawiLover said:


> Here is my 75 Malawi Mbuna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 65g (before I upgraded to the 75g)


what did u use for background?


----------



## mittzgame

125 gal, quickrete rough grade sand (has some pebbles in it), granite drainage rocks, slate background, Jungle Vals.










If you want rock only, this is from my 55 before we upgraded everything to the 125:


----------



## Lesley

My 45, with red shale and some fossil rocks:


----------



## gtsum

mittzgame said:


> 125 gal, quickrete rough grade sand (has some pebbles in it), granite drainage rocks, slate background, Jungle Vals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want rock only, this is from my 55 before we upgraded everything to the 125:


nice tanks..I really like the 125! The jungle vals...are they easy to grow, or can they be done low tech? (ie no co2)


----------



## Guest

[mod delete this post]


----------



## IrkedCitizen

singmeat said:


>





aritg3 said:


> [/code]





singmeat said:


> aritg3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [/code]
> 
> 
> 
> sorry...can't resist...
Click to expand...

This one if for you singmeat!









Giving that guy grief for his posting attempt failing while you deleted or moved your picture. Come on now.


----------



## CDMOK

I need help identifying my rocks.

How bad is that? :lol: I got them a couple of years ago and knew the name and everything, but my mind has absolutely drawn a blank recently.

Anyone know what these smooth, black rocks are called?


----------



## mittzgame

gtsum said:


> nice tanks..I really like the 125! The jungle vals...are they easy to grow, or can they be done low tech? (ie no co2)


There are CO2 and nutrients added in this tank, but I had a dismal failure the first time I tried them, so my bf and I decided to try the extras this time around. I have heard just as many people say that they are having really good success without the CO2 though. Read up on them on plant forums for more info, plantedtank.net is a pretty good one.

:thumb:


----------



## mittzgame

gtsum said:


> nice tanks..I really like the 125! The jungle vals...are they easy to grow, or can they be done low tech? (ie no co2)


There are CO2 and nutrients added in this tank, but I had a dismal failure the first time I tried them, so my bf and I decided to try the extras this time around. I have heard just as many people say that they are having really good success without the CO2 though. Read up on them on plant forums for more info, plantedtank.net is a pretty good one.

:thumb:


----------



## singmeat

IrkedCitizen said:


> singmeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aritg3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [/code]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> singmeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aritg3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [/code]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry...can't resist...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This one if for you singmeat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giving that guy grief for his posting attempt failing while you deleted or moved your picture. Come on now.
Click to expand...

hahahaha didn't intend for it to come across in a mean way, just a funny picture...but I accept my boarding pass. I'm probably getting them all over the internet right now because I've moved almost every pic I have! :lol:


----------



## LuciousLeftFoot

CDMOK said:


> I need help identifying my rocks.
> 
> How bad is that? :lol: I got them a couple of years ago and knew the name and everything, but my mind has absolutely drawn a blank recently.
> 
> Anyone know what these smooth, black rocks are called?


Mexican Beach Pebble??? They look like the mexican beach pebble I have anyways *shrugs*


----------



## CDMOK

LuciousLeftFoot said:


> Mexican Beach Pebble??? They look like the mexican beach pebble I have anyways *shrugs*


Ahh!
My memory just kicked in. You got it right on the nail - and thank you _very_ much!


----------



## strat1960s

http://i278.photobucket.com/albums/kk101/strat1960s/Aquarium/100_2224.jpg?t=1207194884

Lets see if this works


----------



## Guest




----------



## strat1960s




----------



## strat1960s




----------



## *Ron

http://s26.photobucket.com/albums/c104/ ... bc3865.pbw


----------



## *Ron

I didnt know how to post the pictures so I gave you the link.Hope you like


----------



## D-007

Ron, the slideshow is a bit too fast to 'enjoy' looking over your tanks.


----------



## *Ron

http://good-times.webshots.com/album/562987058JgpJYx


----------



## dingus

*bulldogg7*
are those coredorys fish at the bottom!?!


----------



## bulldogg7

> bulldogg7
> are those coredorys fish at the bottom!?!


yeap  They keep the tank pretty clean, they actually spawned once when the power went out and the temp dropped a little.


----------



## partsrep

CDMOK said:


> I need help identifying my rocks.
> 
> How bad is that? :lol: I got them a couple of years ago and knew the name and everything, but my mind has absolutely drawn a blank recently.
> 
> Anyone know what these smooth, black rocks are called?


They look like rocks found near rocky ocean shores.


----------



## Aquanist




----------



## aritg3

I see that many of you have some huge / heavy rock strucktures. How do you manage keeping the substrate clean? Do you have to remove all the rocks every time you want to clean the tank? Also how do you manage algee if it is growing on your rocks, particularly the ones low in the stack. Do you take them out to clean when you do your water changes? I'm just looking for a way that prevents me having to break down the rock structure each time I want to clean the tank.

Thoughts?

-Ari


----------



## IrkedCitizen

aritg3 said:


> I see that many of you have some huge / heavy rock strucktures. How do you manage keeping the substrate clean? Do you have to remove all the rocks every time you want to clean the tank? Also how do you manage algee if it is growing on your rocks, particularly the ones low in the stack. Do you take them out to clean when you do your water changes? I'm just looking for a way that prevents me having to break down the rock structure each time I want to clean the tank.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> -Ari


If you want to have an elaborate rock structure and want it to be the same every time you can drill the rock and silicone dowels inside thus making it one complete structure that you can remove as a whole or to make it easier make it a couple pieces.


----------



## F8LBITEva

ARITG3 I vacuum my substrate around my rocks but once a month I pull everything out and put them in an aquarium designated plastic tub. Then i got everything with the rocks out of the way.


----------



## CDMOK

Marduk said:


>


I just can't get over how beautiful this set-up is.

Is your background painted, Marduk?


----------



## Jedu

My 85 gallon Peacock/Mbuna all male tank.


----------



## partsrep

I bought a new piece of Holey rock so I did some rearranging.


----------



## ayruadumas

Picture is blurry but you get the idea. 120g with roughly 200 lbs. of lava rock.


----------



## CDMOK

partsrep said:


>


Ugggghhhhh. To die for.


----------



## Guest

CDMOK said:


> Marduk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just can't get over how beautiful this set-up is.
> 
> Is your background painted, Marduk?
Click to expand...

Thanks!

And no, I had made myself a deadline (fish were scheduled to arrive in 1-2 weeks so I had to hurry up and get it ready) and didn't paint it, it's black poster. So far the poster looks fine though.

If I do ever get a chance to paint it though I think I might make it a dark green than black though... The black tends to make my tank look smaller than it really is (those are 5-7" fish mostly in there and that tall brown rock is about 20" high and ~70lbs...That one made me very nervous when I originally lifted it in...) but provides great color contrast.

Anyway thanks for the comment again...!
~Ed


----------



## CDMOK

Marduk said:


> It's black poster. So far the poster looks fine though.
> 
> If I do ever get a chance to paint it though I think I might make it a dark green than black though... The black tends to make my tank look smaller than it really is (those are 5-7" fish mostly in there and that tall brown rock is about 20" high and ~70lbs...That one made me very nervous when I originally lifted it in...) but provides great color contrast.


I am using a black poster on my 75 gl, and while it LOOKS fine, it keeps falling down :lol: Definitely painting the next one.

I had assumed all the proportions you listed off, but I can relate to looking at it in person and uploading it to a photo and thinking, "Whaaa?" :lol:

I will be using your photo as inspiration for my 125. I am picking it up today and will make a thread later this afternoon - heads up! :thumb:


----------



## IrkedCitizen

CDMOK said:


> I am using a black poster on my 75 gl, and while it LOOKS fine, it keeps falling down :lol: Definitely painting the next one.
> 
> I had assumed all the proportions you listed off, but I can relate to looking at it in person and uploading it to a photo and thinking, "Whaaa?" :lol:
> 
> I will be using your photo as inspiration for my 125. I am picking it up today and will make a thread later this afternoon - heads up! :thumb:


There is another way to change the background color without painting the back pane itself.

Buy a piece of plexiglass from home depot or lowes. 1/8" is fine as it won't be holding any weight. You cut it to the size of the back of your tank so it fits inside the top and bottom frame. You then paint the plexi the color you want, once it is dry you put the painted side against the back glass pane and tape it or secure it some other way. The paint will then be sandwiched in between the plexi and the glass thus preventing it from being scratched. This saves you from being able to see through the back in the event it did get scratched.

This is also a better way to do it because if you end up wanting a different color background you simply take the plexi off and paint it a different color. You can paint the already painted side or the other side without having to scrape off the paint from the back of the tank. You can do it outside so no worries of paint fumes or other stuff getting inside your tank.

Just some food for thought. :thumb:


----------



## Brevcom

I'm mainly using sand stone and clay pots.


----------



## Guest

*MalawiLover*










hi sorry for the bother but i was wondering wat kind of sand is that where did you get it and how much it is and btw your tank is awsome and thanks alot


----------



## Cook.MN

Here's mine...


----------



## gunnerx

Brevcom said:


> I'm mainly using sand stone and clay pots.


Wow! Very very nice tank! Is that a ply tank? How many gallons is that? That's exactly what I would like to have in my basement whenever I get the money to finish it.  Are those Fluval filters?


----------



## Neogenesis

I'll put mine out here....it's all lime stone or otherwise called flagstone stacked to the top of the tank. Let me know what you all think.

Neo


----------



## Rift485

55 Gallon with ___ lbs. of ___ rock  The town was using the rocks to prevent erosion on a local road.


----------



## David00

how do i make my tanks like theres ones n how do i put lights in my fish tank


----------



## trigger

David00 said:


> how do i make my tanks like theres ones n how do i put lights in my fish tank


Check your mailbox, you have a PM.


----------



## lab911

Here are my pics. 46 gal. bow front. The first couple of pics are my first attempt. I have redone it yet again and now I only have lace rock in it. I may have gotten a little carried away with the rock but I can not resist purchasing a nice lace rock where ever I go. Gotta get a bigger tank!!!


----------



## CDMOK

As asked in the bowfront thread - how do you stack your rocks? Silicone?


----------



## trigger

CDMOK said:


> As asked in the bowfront thread - how do you stack your rocks? Silicone?


just stack them ... Try the best, most stable setup outside of your tank and place it like that.


----------



## partsrep

Great thread! There's so many good ideas and beautiful tank setups. I want one of each!


----------



## fishyfishyfishy

check out my 450g in My Tanks or Your Tanks....12 cases of lace rock stacked high


----------



## partsrep

Sweet. I wish you had some more pics of how you did that rock stacking thing where they are not on the bottom of the tank. They sure look like they are!


----------



## fishyfishyfishy

I'll be posting more pics on my website soon. Just gotta get some time to work on it.

Just the front row of rock is on the bottom to support the front edge of the eggcrate. The next layer went on top of that...kind of an eggcrate sandwich. The fun part was fitting pieces of lacerock like a jigsaw puzzle to mask the edge of the eggcrate.

After I had a strong foundation, I also cut a few large access holes through the eggcrate so the fish can get through it to the rocks above.


----------



## brogan

looking in the right side









looking in the left side


----------



## xenergyx

wish I could have gotten lace rock or texas holey rock, something a little fancier, but cheap rock works for me...

Heres about 130 lbs of Loon Lake ledge rock in my 47 gallon long Malawi Mbuna tank... Cost me about $40, compared to $3 a pound for lace rock at my LFS... :roll:

Just need a black background and a proper light fixture to finish the tank off for good.










My fish were much happier after the move from a 25g to the 47g, now with the rockwork they are even happier and more active than ever...

any suggestions would be appreciated!!! :thumb:


----------



## Box Of Water

My 75 Gallon


----------



## IrkedCitizen

Box Of Water said:


> My 75 Gallon


Those are some cool rocks. What are they? What is that big fish in the middle?


----------



## joker76

pm sent


----------



## Box Of Water

Thanks for all the kind words via PM's & this page! The rocks are made by Aquael, & are available thru Dr. Foster & Smith -http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+6635+12026&pcatid=12026

I've had them in the tank for over a year, & have had no problems whatsoever with them. The fish love the caves, & the paint does not flake off like the "box store" brands. A good coat of algae on them, & the look fantastic.

The large fish in the picture is my prized male Red Empress. I need to put together a "your tank" section again...


----------



## IrkedCitizen

Box Of Water said:


> Thanks for all the kind words via PM's & this page! The rocks are made by Aquael, & are available thru Dr. Foster & Smith -http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+6635+12026&pcatid=12026
> 
> I've had them in the tank for over a year, & have had no problems whatsoever with them. The fish love the caves, & the paint does not flake off like the "box store" brands. A good coat of algae on them, & the look fantastic.
> 
> The large fish in the picture is my prized male Red Empress. I need to put together a "your tank" section again...


Ahh, they are fake rocks I thought they might have been real. That red empress is a dandy. :thumb:


----------



## Philg

What background did you use- is it DIY?


----------



## crabs

man there are some nice tanks in this thread,

Iam just getting a new rock setup happening and its killing me that I cant find some cool rocks like you guys have got,

even been dreaming about cool rocks... i would love the have some lace or texas holey but no dice, have to make a trip to the ocean soon and do a little scavanging I think.

if I was a monkey it would be a 4 thumbs up for all your tanks.


----------



## safireeyz

MalawiLover said:


> Here is my 75 Malawi Mbuna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 65g (before I upgraded to the 75g)


I love the tanks in this forum but what lights are you using here??


----------



## Guest

Fantastic tanks everybody...

~Ed


----------



## Laurel

The rocks and anubias are leaving this tank as soon as I make it up to "catch" some new rocks at a river near my bf's cabin.

















Before jave fern








After java fern


----------



## CichlidAndrew




----------



## F8LBITEva




----------



## gunnerx

I finally have a "Rocky" setup.


----------



## justshoe

my 55 planted


----------



## fishyfishyfishy




----------



## cichlids _killer

here's my 210gallon with 250 pound of rock....
[/img]


----------

